

Realtime Related Tweets Bar: Another jQuery Plugin - mikemore
http://www.moretechtips.net/2009/09/realtime-related-tweets-bar-another.html

======
mikemore
This is a highly customizable jQuery plugin to create realtime Twitter search-
driven bar of tweets related to your post

